# Hardest Fall All Season



## FrootBootzRWack (May 7, 2014)

Describe your hardest fall. or the hardest one you saw all season.

here's one Shaun White K.O. {HD} - YouTube 

:dizzy:


----------



## cannonsburger (Nov 4, 2013)

The very first clip in this video.. landed and snappe my board as well
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...=2t_UtRTW5FmygHSrGi6u1A&bvm=bv.66111022,d.b2U


----------



## FrootBootzRWack (May 7, 2014)

That first one looks like a shortener


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I took lots of chances and got pretty lucky this season...

Then, a few weeks ago I asked my friends below if it was clear, went over the little cliff drops and passed my friends, right over the LARGER cliff beside them! :dizzy:

Fell about 15 feet onto flats, crumpled into a ball and got an insta headache. Luckily nothing worse than a sore head/neck and a bruised ego! :yahoo:

Also wiped out good this past Sunday. Was our closing day and I was in full uniform, bombing under the lift on semi-tired legs. Caught an edge and down I went! Another patroller a few chairs down saw it all and was laughing her head off... :laugh:


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

2nd attempt at an up/down box, landed the first, head and shoulder hit first on some standard East Coast ice, guy on the chairlift gave me the: "duuuuude are you okay?"


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

I really didn't have any memorable falls this season. Maybe I was just being a pussy? My worst was probably bumping off a tree and falling backwards down a 10ft drop and landing on my upper back/shoulders but that was a pow day, so the only part that actually hurt was bumping into the tree. If it wasn't a pow day it would have been a different story, but I probably wouldn't have been in the trees if that were the case.


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

Luckily, my only bigger falls were in powder so it was all laughs 

The only pain was trying to get unstuck in the deep snow. Coming from the East, this was a brand new experience for me


----------



## ACairngormFace (Oct 6, 2013)

Tried to ollie onto a flat-down box, clipped the front of my board on the side of the box, then tumbled and struck my ribs onto the corner of the box.

The worst of saw was on a really icy day, this guy with no helmet (and no hat) tries to do a rodeo off a really small kicker and doesn't even get halfway round. Completely domes his head off the icy landing. He gets back up straight away and heads down-slope, he then sits down holding his head in agony. I asked if he was alright and he said he was fine. I thought he was pretty lucky.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

it hadnt snowed for a while so me and a few friends were just ripping groomers switch and i was trying some ryan knapton type shit. attempted a cab 5 over a mellow roller, rotated 450 and caught toe edge, hit the ground head/shoulder first HARD! and bounced about 10 ft then slid another 20ft. we were going pretty fast. went straight to the base after that and just sat down for about an hour before going home


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Hardest fall: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/slam-section/138578-season-ender-jump-vid.html

Worst stack i saw was ironically on the same jump about 15 minutes earlier. A guy hit the jump and at first i thought "sick! he's doing a backflip!" but the rotation stopped in the inverted position. It wasnt a backflip attempt, it was an attempt at a straight jump that went bad. I had done the same thing the first time i hit a decent kicker a couple of years ago - but that was onto an airbag. This guy landed inverted off a 15m? kicker onto spring slush. Other spectators threw up the "X" sign to stop others coming, and i saw him getting helped/carried off a few minutes later.

Stupid me thought "what a noob" and tried the same jump on my next lap through the park (vid above). In hindsight, it was pretty stupid.


----------



## get_railed (May 10, 2014)

Went too slow onto a c box. Slipped off and my shin slammed the edge of the box took a chunk out of my leg thru my pants and shattered my shin. Was great


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Twice past season caught an edge & tumbled head first, hit a few trees, worst was ass plants on ice. Not hurt bad. Sitting was a problem for a couple of weeks..


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

Attempted a backflip off a 10-15 ft cliff at Brighton. Somehow I fucked my elbow again.

Dislocated my elbow a few years ago and now it seems like it's the first thing to go every season! Had to ride with my arm tucked in my jacket the rest of the trip, couldn't even pick up a water bottle for a week and half!


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm fairly sure Cro wins this. Mine was probably top five. Caught a heel edge landing off of a little 15 footer, doing about 30. Dislocated my pelvis and split my helmet in half. Two days in the hospital, doc said I would have died without my helmet. I was unconscious for several minutes, they said I was foaming at the mouth and having trouble breathing.


----------



## get_railed (May 10, 2014)

The Deacon said:


> I'm fairly sure Cro wins this. Mine was probably top five. Caught a heel edge landing off of a little 15 footer, doing about 30. Dislocated my pelvis and split my helmet in half. Two days in the hospital, doc said I would have died without my helmet. I was unconscious for several minutes, they said I was foaming at the mouth and having trouble breathing.


OH SHIT. Glad youre ok dude.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

get_railed said:


> OH SHIT. Glad youre ok dude.


Thanks, I'm doing alright. Still seeing a chiro a couple times a week, trying to get my hips lined back up, it happened about 8 weeks ago, but my head's ok. Well, as good as it CAN be, considering what I started with. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## get_railed (May 10, 2014)

The Deacon said:


> Thanks, I'm doing alright. Still seeing a chiro a couple times a week, trying to get my hips lined back up, it happened about 8 weeks ago, but my head's ok. Well, as good as it CAN be, considering what I started with. :laugh::laugh:


I hear ya there! What dont kill us makes us stronger!! I took a bad fall over an edge once catching my front edge tumbled down some rocks and cracked some ribs. Had no choice but to go back up the lift to get down to the parking. I was stupid and decided hey this isnt so bad and kept going. I did 4 more runs after that and the day after really wished i hadnt lol. Couldnt even lift myself out of bed for a month :thumbsdown:


----------



## bbrunskill (Aug 4, 2013)

Good Lord I need to go get some safety gear. I haven't been doing anything extreme like large jumps or going off cliffs, but I don't even own a helmet or wrist guards or anything . .. .


----------

